# Speakers Chorusing?



## Duncan Krummel (Feb 14, 2022)

Hey all,

I’ve had this issue for a while, but it’s intermittent and honestly I’m not fully convinced it isn’t psychosomatic.

I frequently find the sound from my speakers appears to be chorusing slightly. Actually, I’m not sure if chorusing is wholly accurate. It’s a subtle, but very noticeable, warbling. I primarily notice this with piano libraries. Pianoteq and any of V.I. Labs’ pianos are what I default to, but I’ve explored all of the options there. It’s not sympathetic resonance either.

The full signal chain is as follows:

Stand-alone app -> SoundSource/Sonarworks -> Sonarworks/SoundSource -> Apogee Control -> Apogee Element 24 -> Adam A3X’s

The SoundSource/Sonarworks flow isn’t doubled, but it’s never consistent which is first, and I don’t have direct control over which is first.

Anyways, this is slowly driving me mad, so I’m curious if any particularly savvy individuals might have any advice on where to troubleshoot. When I have a chance, I’ll try to upload an example, but my phone doesn’t have the fidelity to record it.


----------



## gzapper (Feb 14, 2022)

Sounds like your speakers are out of phase. Move your head between the speakers and if you only hear the 'chorus' when you move your head, its your speakers. Reverse the speaker wire, if its speaker wire, on one speaker.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 14, 2022)

You mention its prominent with piano libraries. If you have any chorusing (wander or spin) on your reverb, it will be particularly noticeable with piano. With most other instruments, its not particularly noticeable.


----------



## gzapper (Feb 14, 2022)

Read your gear specs a bit closer, there shouldn't be a way to wire that out of phase. So if its not software verb/chorus as synergy suggests the only other thing I'd check is to see if your speakers aren't just too close to a parallel wall and giving you a phasey reflection.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Feb 15, 2022)

Appreciate the help! I can confirm it’s not reverb that’s causing it. I’m not noticing anything based on movement of my head either. The fact that it’s intermittent makes it very challenging to address, but I’ll see if dispersing the reflections from behind the speakers helps at all.


----------



## Doppler (Feb 15, 2022)

Have you tried removing Sonarworks out of the equation? If it's applying some kind of room-correction, that could be causing the phase issues.


----------



## colinyewest (Mar 29, 2022)

Is it all apps?

I had this issue with Cubase and control room; sound was running both to main outs as well as CR giving me slightly-delayed doubles.

Also check any routing in the “live monitoring” of your soundcard.


----------

